# dog on long ferry crossing



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Upto now we have used the tunnel, great for charlie dog, however has anyone undertaken longer ferry crossings Northern Spain or maybe France with their dog?
how did it go?
I beleive the dog as to stay in the van ? can you visit, are there any companys that allow dogs into cabins?

Any help most welcome.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We took Dougal (Westie now 3 yrs old) to France the last 2 years with Brittany Ferries, their promise was to let you visit the dog whenever you wanted. It wasn't that easy, we got a grumpy French bloke on the the way out who i really felt like lamping, but got a really nice bloke on the way back, who was really laid back. 

We saw couples with dogs hid in rucksacks that i can't believe the staff didn't see. 

We drugged our Shuggy with tablets they gave us at the vets, but he fought it and stayed in the drivers seat, growling at any frenchman that said bonsoir to him.

He's 3 and doesn't get out a whole lot, but he trusts the van as a place thats safe, thats the trick i reckon.

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi yes Charlie loves the van but how do people get on on the over night trips etc. He's good at crossing his legs but there is a limit.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I think it unfair to impose more than a two hour ferry journey on any animal.
Thats why i always use P&O Calais/Dover

Perhaps the Tunnel would be best for the dog and me but i am terribly claustrophobic.( A child of Anderson shelters and a long hold up on the Northern Line)So i try to put myself in the dog's place.

Can you imagine being locked in a strange,dark,noisy location for hours on end.Perhaps feeling feeling poorly because of the sedatives you have been tricked into eating.

Sorry put the dog first and go through the tunnel,

Nick (Lecture over)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The new Pont Aven from Plymouth to N spain has kennels and a dog walking area on that deck.

We were on this ferry from Plymouth to Roscoff. They do not use the kennels for this crossing only on the Spanish run. We did go and have a look at the kennels. They were spotless, Stainless steel and a trough in front so any accidents get washed down there. Owners can go up and be with their pets and take them for a walk on the area provided at that deck level. We were quite impressed.

On the Roscoff trip it is now an hour less if you managed to get a booking on the Pont Aven. If you ask at the information office they will escort you down to the MH so that you can check on your dog. Ours has done 4hrs to Caen, 5hrs to Roscoff and the longer 6hrs. She has been fine and generally goes to sleep. We make sure she is walked and done things before booking in at the ferry and first stop on arrival, doggy wee time :wink:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Rita I will look into this.
Cheers

Charlie is fine in the MH on his own, when I park it on the drive he sits in there for hours, I think he believe its his kennel.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

When packing for our trip Jabulile is there FIRST in the MH seems to know when we are going to the MH  and there she stays not wanting to be left behind, then we have to convince her that we aren't going just yet. :lol: Then when we are leaving she's there at the front door before us and first into the MH tail going 19 to the dozen. :lol:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We recently came back from two weeks in France expecting Charlie our Greyhound to be full of excitement to get back to his estate and patrol the boarders for intruder's (rabbits). when we arrived home, however we where really surprised to find he didn't wont to leave the MA and after a quick inspection climbed back aboard while we where unloading.


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

There had been no problems for our dog, travelling on several ferries. Out retriever stays in the mh and everything is fine. The longest passage had been from italy to greece - 24 h. We booked the camper deck, so that we could stay in our mh during thr passage. Before starting we made a long dogwalk and after the check in we stayed together in the mh. There had been a "dog toilette" - totally dirty. :evil: . Our retriever decided, not to use these facilities. But after the arrival ...... it took a little bit of time, to continue our travel... :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pets on long ferry crossings*

Whilst this is the wrong part of the country for many of us, Superfast sail between Edinburgh and Belgium and allow dogs in the cabin! This will be my method of sailing for my main tour next September. We will be away for about three weeks so will spend s couple of days in Northumberland before going for the ferry.

For our general trips, we will be in the tunnel.

I can't leave my dogs alone - they will bark like mad - and daddy will be heartbroken!


----------

